# Sound and IPtables error messages

## cuchumino

Ok, im having some problems with my kernel lately. 

1) i can't get iptables started. i just don't get it. when i activate the iptables kernel, the eth0 modules don't load. the following is the code i get from dmesg when the eth0 modules don't load. what does it mean?

2) Having problems with my sound device also. Alsa troubles. what does this error message mean?

```
snd_rawmidi: disagrees about version of symbol snd_seq_device_new

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_seq_device_new

snd_mpu401_uart: Unknown symbol snd_rawmidi_receive

snd_mpu401_uart: Unknown symbol snd_rawmidi_transmit_ack

snd_mpu401_uart: Unknown symbol snd_rawmidi_transmit_peek

snd_mpu401_uart: Unknown symbol snd_rawmidi_new

snd_mpu401_uart: Unknown symbol snd_rawmidi_set_ops

snd_via82xx: Unknown symbol snd_mpu401_uart_interrupt

snd_via82xx: Unknown symbol snd_mpu401_uart_new
```

Im going to try to reompile the kernel, turning off the snd_mpu_401, to see how i do, and if i can get sound to work. And something else.... Do i have to compile ALSA AND OSS to have OSS emulation in Alsa?

thanx for the knowledge  :Very Happy: 

----------

## sulu

What are the ETH0-messages ?

Do you use the sound-kernel-modules from kernel or the modules from media-sound/alsa-driver?

Did you follow the Gentoo Linux ALSA Guide?

----------

## cuchumino

1) solved, i recompiled the kernel. i don't really know what was wrong, but i got it fixed. these were the eth0 errors. i want to know what was wrong or if someone else ever had this kind of error so that i know what to do next time i see this error when compiling a kernel.

```
mii: disagrees about version of symbol netif_carrier_off

mii: Unknown symbol netif_carrier_off

mii: disagrees about version of symbol netif_carrier_on

mii: Unknown symbol netif_carrier_on

via_rhine: disagrees about version of symbol per_cpu__softnet_data

via_rhine: Unknown symbol per_cpu__softnet_data

via_rhine: disagrees about version of symbol ethtool_op_get_perm_addr

via_rhine: Unknown symbol ethtool_op_get_perm_addr

via_rhine: Unknown symbol mii_ethtool_sset

via_rhine: Unknown symbol mii_link_ok

via_rhine: disagrees about version of symbol unregister_netdev

via_rhine: Unknown symbol unregister_netdev

via_rhine: disagrees about version of symbol ethtool_op_get_tx_csum

via_rhine: Unknown symbol ethtool_op_get_tx_csum

via_rhine: disagrees about version of symbol eth_type_trans

via_rhine: Unknown symbol eth_type_trans

via_rhine: Unknown symbol mii_check_media

via_rhine: disagrees about version of symbol __alloc_skb

via_rhine: Unknown symbol __alloc_skb

via_rhine: disagrees about version of symbol skb_over_panic

via_rhine: Unknown symbol skb_over_panic

via_rhine: disagrees about version of symbol register_netdev

via_rhine: Unknown symbol register_netdev

via_rhine: disagrees about version of symbol free_netdev

via_rhine: Unknown symbol free_netdev

via_rhine: Unknown symbol mii_nway_restart

via_rhine: disagrees about version of symbol netif_rx

via_rhine: Unknown symbol netif_rx

via_rhine: disagrees about version of symbol __netdev_watchdog_up

via_rhine: Unknown symbol __netdev_watchdog_up

via_rhine: disagrees about version of symbol netif_carrier_off

via_rhine: Unknown symbol netif_carrier_off

via_rhine: Unknown symbol generic_mii_ioctl

via_rhine: disagrees about version of symbol ethtool_op_get_sg

via_rhine: Unknown symbol ethtool_op_get_sg

via_rhine: disagrees about version of symbol netif_carrier_on

via_rhine: Unknown symbol netif_carrier_on

via_rhine: disagrees about version of symbol skb_copy_and_csum_dev

via_rhine: Unknown symbol skb_copy_and_csum_dev

via_rhine: disagrees about version of symbol skb_pad

via_rhine: Unknown symbol skb_pad

via_rhine: disagrees about version of symbol alloc_etherdev

via_rhine: Unknown symbol alloc_etherdev

via_rhine: disagrees about version of symbol __kfree_skb

via_rhine: Unknown symbol __kfree_skb

via_rhine: Unknown symbol mii_ethtool_gset
```

2) & 3) i solved the sound problems using the ALSA Guide. Thanx for pointing that out dude  :Very Happy: 

----------

